# Estação meteorológia PCE.



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Boas..

Estou a pensar em comprar em breve uma PCE...

O que acham ?


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

andres disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Estou a pensar em comprar em breve uma PCE...
> 
> O que acham ?




Acho que a tua La Crosse te chaga perfeitamente


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Acho que a tua La Crosse te chaga perfeitamente



Não! Acho que a devia comprar, porque a PCE acho que é mais fiável e uma coisa, dá para ligar ao PC.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Acho que a tua La Crosse te chaga perfeitamente



Eu é que sei se chega ou não chega, não preciso desse tipo de comentário.

Acho uma resposta desnecessária


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

andres disse:


> Eu é que sei se chega ou não chega, não preciso desse tipo de comentário.
> 
> Acho uma resposta desnecessária



Pensei que a La Crosse desse para disponibilizar dados no PC, só isso.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

Acho que fazes bem


----------



## CarlosH (5 Jan 2011 às 21:06)

Ola , 

Pois eu hoje estou a pensar em mandar vir uma PCE FWS 20, será que não vou meter água? é boa ? ,não é? alguem sabe ? quem ja tem a experiencia com esta estação? não se importa de dar umas dicas ? 

Aguardo quem tenha a paciencia de  dar um parecer.

Muito obrigado


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2011 às 21:20)

andres disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Estou a pensar em comprar em breve uma PCE...
> 
> O que acham ?



Como sabes, André, já há uns bons meses que te chateio que fizeste mau negócio em dar 150,00€ por uma LaCrosse, uma marca que eu desprezo totalmente, em vez de 117,xx€ por uma PCE, para mim a melhor estação do mercado no que toca a qualidade/preço. Aposta em algo que valha a pena.

Apoio-te totalmente, e vou fazer o mesmo em Maio!


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

Quanto à minha PCE, só tenho a dizer bem... vamos lá aumentar a familia


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Sinceramente para entrada de gama/média aconselho mesmo os produtos da marca LaCrosse ou Oregon em detrimento de marcas como a PCE ou a Auriol, mas especialmente a primeira pois lidei com material deles. Há dois anos dei cerca de 130€ pela minha WS2357 que incluía ligação ao PC e continua a funcionar que é uma maravilha aliás, brevemente irá para venda.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Sinceramente para entrada de gama/média aconselho mesmo os produtos da marca LaCrosse ou Oregon em detrimento de marcas como a PCE ou a Auriol, mas especialmente a primeira pois lidei com material deles. Há dois anos dei cerca de 130€ pela minha WS2357 que incluía ligação ao PC e continua a funcionar que é uma maravilha aliás, brevemente irá para venda.



Eu acho que a PCE é tendencialmente melhor que a LaCrosse...em todo o caso, para principiantes, a estação ideal é a Oregon...
Quem quiser poupar pode ter estações da PCE/LaCrosse, que tambem são razoaveis...mas uma boa estação introdutoria ás semi-Profissionais é a Oregon..isso sem duvida ( mesmo os sensores comuns..termo-higro, são muito bons)


----------



## CarlosH (6 Jan 2011 às 00:40)

Mandei vir uma PCEFWS 20  hoje mesmo.

Veremos o que vai dar

Até aki deixo o preço para esclarecer quem precise

Productos:  

Unidades  Productos: Producto No.  Precio Unitario Precio 

1 x Estacion meteorologica PCE FWS 20

 85,00 EUR 85,00 EUR 

Sub-Total: 85,00 EUR

Chronopost Zone Rates (Shipping to Portugal): 17,00 EUR

Total (sin impuestos): 102,00 EUR

mas los gastosIVA 18%: 18,36 EUR

*Total, incl. Impuestos: 120,36 EUR*

Um dia deste estará cá 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2011 às 01:19)

stormy disse:


> Eu acho que a PCE é tendencialmente melhor que a LaCrosse...em todo o caso, para principiantes, a estação ideal é a Oregon...
> Quem quiser poupar pode ter estações da PCE/LaCrosse, que tambem são razoaveis...mas uma boa estação introdutoria ás semi-Profissionais é a Oregon..isso sem duvida ( mesmo os sensores comuns..termo-higro, são muito bons)



Pelos acompanhamentos que temos tido pelos membros do forum, a Oregon não é de nada aconselhavel, devido aos problemas do seu termo-hidro (que geralmente ao fim de um ano tem problemas e a sua substituição é muito dispendiosa).


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

CarlosH disse:


> Mandei vir uma PCEFWS 20  hoje mesmo.
> 
> Veremos o que vai dar
> 
> ...



Foi quanto dei pela minha

A transferencia bancaria demorou uns dias a chegar à conta deles, mas a Chronopost foi em menos de 24Horas.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2011 às 13:57)

Lousano disse:


> Pelos acompanhamentos que temos tido pelos membros do forum, a Oregon não é de nada aconselhavel, devido aos problemas do seu termo-hidro (que geralmente ao fim de um ano tem problemas e a sua substituição é muito dispendiosa).



X2
Conheço uma Oregon em que as EM da vizinhança dão 98% de humidade e essa dá entre os 50 e os 55%


----------



## Lousano (7 Jan 2011 às 13:30)

filipe cunha, tens a tua estação vários períodos do dia offline.

É por opção própria ou algum problema de comunicação?


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Jan 2011 às 13:51)

Lousano disse:


> filipe cunha, tens a tua estação vários períodos do dia offline.
> 
> É por opção própria ou algum problema de comunicação?



Boas, nem uma coisa nem outra
Como tenho net limitada em trafego, só ligo o PC e a net quando estou em casa


----------



## CarlosH (7 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Boa Noite 

*Filipe Cunha *


A minha estação PCE-FWS 20, axo que já vem a caminho, poderá chegar  para a próxima semana.

Já agora uma pergunta. 

Sabe se esta estação PCE-FWS 20, tb dá para disponibilizar on-line? ou será que nem por isso ?

Se der, onde é que poderei arranjar de borla o software?

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

CarlosH disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> *Filipe Cunha *
> 
> ...



Boas
Dá para disponibilizar on-line, outra das coisas que não utilizei de origem foi o software e instalei logo o Cumulus, onde já disponibilizo para o Wondergrund e Pws o que é relativamente fácil
Isso é à borla http://sandaysoft.com/downloads  acho que não convem usar o software de origem juntamente com o cumulus, dá problemas.


----------



## CarlosH (8 Jan 2011 às 22:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Dá para disponibilizar on-line, outra das coisas que não utilizei de origem foi o software e instalei logo o Cumulus, onde já disponibilizo para o Wondergrund e Pws o que é relativamente fácil
> Isso é à borla http://sandaysoft.com/downloads  acho que não convem usar o software de origem juntamente com o cumulus, dá problemas.



Filipe Cunha 


 Muito obrigado pela dica.

Já cá tenho no PC. e agora?????????????? 

Basta só descarregar para o PC? ou como é qué????

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2011 às 08:29)

CarlosH disse:


> Filipe Cunha
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado pela dica.
> ...


Já tens PM


----------



## CarlosH (11 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

Quantos são os que por cá têm a PCE FWS 20?

Um abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2011 às 08:48)

CarlosH disse:


> Quantos são os que por cá têm a PCE FWS 20?
> 
> Um abraço



Eu uma


----------



## CarlosH (15 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Eu outra e parece que mais ninguem ehehehehehe!












filipe cunha disse:


> Eu uma


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Jan 2011 às 15:23)

CarlosH disse:


> Eu outra e parece que mais ninguem ehehehehehe!



Poucos mas bons


----------



## rse (16 Jan 2011 às 06:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Poucos mas bons



Viva,
epero que por ser mais um nao sejamos menos bons

após tres semanas a experimentar uma Auriol (já a devolvi) também eu me rendi a uma PCE. Após várias semanas a monitorizar os foruns optei por esta estacao principalmente por causa da relacao custo/qualidade(aparente) e pela capacidade de download de dados e de carregamento de baterias via panel solar.

Entretanto algumas duvidas me surgiram face a experiencia que tive com a auriol:
- o facto do colector de pluviosidade ser mais plano nao fará que com muita precipitacao a medida venha afectada pelas gotas que nao entraram por ressaltarem na superficie (da mesma forma que, se o pluviómetro estiver junto ao chao, poderá ser influenciado pela pluviosidade que ressalta no chao)?
- antes de colocar os sensores de exterior deixei-os montados em area abrigada dentro de casa, junto á consola. Durante esses dias o termómetro e higrómetro apresentaram sempre valores deferentes (in/out) em cerca de 1.C e 5-10%.  Porque?

Apercebi-me entretanto que tambem é possivel calibrar a previsao (sol/ nebulosidade/ ...). Que método posso utilziar para a calibrar?

abraco
rse


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jan 2011 às 09:38)

rse disse:


> Viva,
> epero que por ser mais um nao sejamos menos bons
> 
> após tres semanas a experimentar uma Auriol (já a devolvi) também eu me rendi a uma PCE. Após várias semanas a monitorizar os foruns optei por esta estacao principalmente por causa da relacao custo/qualidade(aparente) e pela capacidade de download de dados e de carregamento de baterias via panel solar.
> ...



Boas
Acho que a questão do pluviometro ser "quase" plano, acho que é uma falsa questão, gotinhas que caiam ali, acho que mesmo que queiram sair deve ser dificil, claro que se puseres no chão deverá ressaltar do chão como em qualquer EM, por isso acho que não aconselho a sua colocação no chão (até que pode vir um cão e pensar que aquilo é um urinol e já se sabe)
Essas diferenças com os sensores no mesmo local, tambem reparei na minha, mas deve ter a ver com os sensores serem diferentes, mas lá está caem nas % de erro(tolerancias), como qualquer EM.
A previsão pode ser calibrada


----------



## CarlosH (18 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

O pessoal está a aumentar, 
Bem vindo 
Um abraço


----------



## PDias (19 Jan 2011 às 13:49)

CarlosH disse:


> O pessoal está a aumentar,
> Bem vindo
> Um abraço



Boas,

eu tenho uma PCE a funcionar há 2 anos e 4 meses, e o único problema que tive até agora foi ela durante um período de 10 horas não ter transmitido dados, isto aconteceu no dia do temporal de vento na zona oeste (23/12/2009), de resto têm funcionado perfeitamente sem qualquer problema, e fiz a encomenda e pagamento num dia e em 24 horas entregaram a estação via estafeta, comprei aqui http://www.astroradio.com/514030.html (Barcelona), se reparares eles têm também todos os acessórios em caso de avaria.
Até agora, de 1 a 10 dou-lhe pontuação de 9.


----------



## wheel18 (20 Jan 2011 às 22:00)

Boas,

Contem tb comigo ... Já agora quem utiliza a estação com o RS standard, como são as temperaturas durante o Verão? Muito inflacionadas?
Por enquanto estando a utilizar apenas o RS standard, estou com valores extremamente "realistas".

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Contem tb comigo ... Já agora quem utiliza a estação com o RS standard, como são as temperaturas durante o Verão? Muito inflacionadas?
> Por enquanto estando a utilizar apenas o RS standard, estou com valores extremamente "realistas".
> Muito obrigado.



Nessa parte não te posso ajudar, a minha subiu aos ceus logo com RS caseiro  até por uma questão de protecção IPx3


----------



## Profetaa (20 Jan 2011 às 23:07)

Oi.
Mais uma PCE ....
e estou satisfeito....


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2011 às 13:58)

Profetaa disse:


> Oi.
> Mais uma PCE ....
> e estou satisfeito....



Muito bem, isto está aumentar...temos que fazer o cantinho das PCEs


----------



## CarlosH (24 Jan 2011 às 15:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> Muito bem, isto está aumentar...temos que fazer o cantinho das PCEs



Olá a todos.

Embora aprendiz, tb aki estarei presente!


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jan 2011 às 09:06)

CarlosH disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Embora aprendiz, tb aki estarei presente!



Mas já com a PCE no ar


----------



## CarlosH (30 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

filipe cunha disse:


> Mas já com a PCE no ar



FILIPE no ar, e a bulir a 100%, graças á boa vontade e paciência do Filipe, verdade seja dita.

Aki deixo o meu muito obrigado.

Um  abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jan 2011 às 22:38)

CarlosH disse:


> FILIPE no ar, e a bulir a 100%, graças á boa vontade e paciência do Filipe, verdade seja dita.
> 
> Aki deixo o meu muito obrigado.
> 
> Um  abraço



Sr. CarlosH, não tem nada que agradecer, da minha parte estou aqui para ajudar...a quem tenha PCE,claro


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2011 às 21:11)

Caros amigos,

sabendo que este munda anda cheio de clones chineses e afins, venho fazer uma pergunta aos possuidores de PCE's.

Já vos aconteceu perder o contacto wireless entre a consola e os sensores quando a consola se encontra a temperaturas relativamente baixas?

acreditem que é um problema reportado com frequência! (nas estações desta "gama")

obrigado

bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caros amigos,
> 
> sabendo que este munda anda cheio de clones chineses e afins, venho fazer uma pergunta aos possuidores de PCE's.
> 
> ...



Nunca tal ouvi falar nas PCEs...
No entanto no outro dia lá agarrei na consola e em espaço livre fui aos 180metros, sempre a transmitir, e não fui mais porque não tinha mais espaço livre....


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2011 às 23:49)

filipe cunha disse:


> Nunca tal ouvi falar nas PCEs...



Filipe, obrigado pela resposta.

Alguém com PCE tem registado temperaturas interiores inferiores a 14ºC e manteve contacto com o exterior?
(pergunta parece estranha, eu sei)
tipo fazer uma experiência de colocar a consola num sitio frio (exterior, por exemplo) e ver o que aontece

antecipadamente grato.

bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Fev 2011 às 14:10)

c.bernardino disse:


> Filipe, obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> Alguém com PCE tem registado temperaturas interiores inferiores a 14ºC e manteve contacto com o exterior?
> (pergunta parece estranha, eu sei)
> ...



No dia do meu post anterior.
Nesse dia, quando andei com a consola no exterior, a temperatura interior=à exterior, acho que estava e 8.ºC e transmitiu a essa distancia

Geralmente no interior raramente tenho inferior a 13.ºC e tambem nunca tive problemas


----------



## CarlosH (11 Fev 2011 às 16:19)

_Boas 

A minha PCE tem estado a bulir a 100% do telhado  mais ou menos de um 5º andar para o 1º,  desde que lhe acrescentei um pouco mais a antena na consola, tem sempre estado a funcionar sem perdas de contacto.

Ah, pelo que pode ver em Portugal, existem apenas 7 estações PCE.

Eu estou satisfeito com a minha!

Um abraço_


----------



## CarlosH (11 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

FILIPE 



a PCE está a bulir a 100% 


Um Abraço


----------



## wheel18 (23 Fev 2011 às 14:46)

CarlosH disse:


> _Boas
> 
> A minha PCE tem estado a bulir a 100% do telhado  mais ou menos de um 5º andar para o 1º,  desde que lhe acrescentei um pouco mais a antena na consola, tem sempre estado a funcionar sem perdas de contacto.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Estive a ver os registos da minha PCE e tenho falhas de transmissão durante o dia 21/01 (acho q foi dia de trovoada) e tambem alguns dados interessantes como velocidade máxima de vento de 119 Km/h (até acredito...) e rajada maxima de 321 Km/h , tudo no mesmo dia!!!
Hoje deixou de receber dados do transmissor... tenho que ir ao telhado ver o que se passa?!

Obs. Estou a utilizar as pilhas recarregaveis de origem.


Aproveitando a deixa, como posso acrescentar a antena? É facil localizar?

Obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Fev 2011 às 17:26)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive a ver os registos da minha PCE e tenho falhas de transmissão durante o dia 21/01 (acho q foi dia de trovoada) e tambem alguns dados interessantes como velocidade máxima de vento de 119 Km/h (até acredito...) e rajada maxima de 321 Km/h , tudo no mesmo dia!!!
> Hoje deixou de receber dados do transmissor... tenho que ir ao telhado ver o que se passa?!
> ...



Boas
Quanto aos 321Kms/h, acho esquisito...mas será sinal de interferências
Quanto a deixar de transmitir, faz um reset na consola (retira uma das pilhas e voltas a por). A minha de vez em quando (às vezes de mês a mês, conforme) lá perde o sinal, por interferencias só pode, pois está só a 5 metros com uma só parede, no entanto sem obstaculos já fui a 180metros e não perdia...
Quanto ao acrescento de antenas, por acaso, ontem acrescentei um pouco a da minha consola, por desporto, não fazia falta....mas acho que o ideal é uma "boa distancia" entre consola e transmissor
Mas há por aqui users, já com mestrados nas ditas antenas


----------



## wheel18 (23 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Quanto aos 321Kms/h, acho esquisito...mas será sinal de interferências
> Quanto a deixar de transmitir, faz um reset na consola (retira uma das pilhas e voltas a por). A minha de vez em quando (às vezes de mês a mês, conforme) lá perde o sinal, por interferencias só pode, pois está só a 5 metros com uma só parede, no entanto sem obstaculos já fui a 180metros e não perdia...
> Quanto ao acrescento de antenas, por acaso, ontem acrescentei um pouco a da minha consola, por desporto, não fazia falta....mas acho que o ideal é uma "boa distancia" entre consola e transmissor
> Mas há por aqui users, já com mestrados nas ditas antenas



Boas,

Não será preferivel fazer o reset no emissor?! Na consola vou ter de acertar tudo de novo... horas, etc...

Drs nas antenas, por favor, dê dicas para aumentar a capacidade.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não será preferivel fazer o reset no emissor?! Na consola vou ter de acertar tudo de novo... horas, etc...
> 
> ...



Fazer reset no emissor nunca fiz, já que tinha que ir ao exterior para isso...quem marca a pulsação da emissão é o emissor e o receptor é que obedece à pulsação. Claro que depois basta memorizar a pressão e acertar a hora +- pois o DCF faz o resto.
Quanto a antenas no receptor eu aumentei à existente em 21,59mm, como dizem as leis, ou seja, onda completa, para já não notei diferença, tambem raramente deixava de transmitir 
Quanto ao emissor não se mexeu, porque a antena está integrada na placa...mas tambem há muitas possiblidades, mas não testadas
Atenção que eu nisto de antenas ainda sóu aprendiz, o mestre tambem anda por cá, mas está ocupado de momento


----------



## wheel18 (24 Fev 2011 às 08:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> Fazer reset no emissor nunca fiz, já que tinha que ir ao exterior para isso...quem marca a pulsação da emissão é o emissor e o receptor é que obedece à pulsação. Claro que depois basta memorizar a pressão e acertar a hora +- pois o DCF faz o resto.
> Quanto a antenas no receptor eu aumentei à existente em 21,59mm, como dizem as leis, ou seja, onda completa, para já não notei diferença, tambem raramente deixava de transmitir
> Quanto ao emissor não se mexeu, porque a antena está integrada na placa...mas tambem há muitas possiblidades, mas não testadas
> Atenção que eu nisto de antenas ainda sóu aprendiz, o mestre tambem anda por cá, mas está ocupado de momento



Boas Filipe,

Tão misteriosamente como desaparaceu, voltou a aparecer o sinal, ainda ontem à noite (sem qualquer intervenção)... Mau, Mau...

Então para a antena é acrescentar 21,59mm de cabo de secção identica, ao existente? O cabo de antena está identificado? Ainda na abri a consola.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas Filipe,
> 
> Tão misteriosamente como desaparaceu, voltou a aparecer o sinal, ainda ontem à noite (sem qualquer intervenção)... Mau, Mau...
> 
> ...



1º Tira as pilhas
Acrescenta ao fio vermelho já existente


----------



## CarlosH (24 Fev 2011 às 18:00)

Oi pessoal

Estou de volta, e a minha ausência tem haver com um curso intensivo de pardal tenhado! estes ultimos dias foi só telha. 

Gostei do que aki vi, no que se refer a antenas, tá tudo a progredir e em força!
Assim é que é! 
A minha PCE desde que lhe dei umas capsulas para não tremer tanto, tá muita boa, eu já nem esperava tanto, mas tá a bulir a 100%
Um abraço a quem por aki passar.


----------



## CarlosH (24 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Tb eu tive alguns problemas na emissão, e com a recepção na consola.

Falo de uma estação PCE FWS 20 e equivalentes.

Vivo num 1º andar, e foi difícil dar com a melhor posição para a emissão e recepção desde a altura de um 5º andar, ou seja, cerca de 15/17 metros de altura. 

Soldei então á antena existente na consola, *um fio de cobre de 1 milímetro de diâmetro com **isolamento. *

Deixo aki a ideia, e as medidas em comprimento, para quem tenha dificuldades de recepção, embora possa em alguns casos, não ser a melhor forma de rentabilizar a recepção, mas sempre dá uma ajuda.

No meu caso, até ajudou bastante, a outras estações até concerteza que nem se notará o efeito da antena, mas aki ficam as medidas do comprimento do fio que convém ser em cobre, para a construção das antenas que poderam fazer, e experimentar,  como  sabem neste caso apenas se trata de recepção , embora para o emissor tb se poderá aplicar as mesmas medidas, mas tenham muito cuidado. .

*ASSIM PARA A FREQUÊNCIA DE 868,3MHZ*

* Comprimento de fio para uma antena linear de 1 onda ---- = 34,52 cm
     Comprimento de fio para uma antena linear de  5/8   " ------= 21,59   "
     Comprimento de fio para uma antena linear de  1/2   "-------= 17,27   "
     Comprimento de fio para uma antena linear de  1/4   "--------= 8,63     "*

As Partir daki podem escolher mediante o espaço existente de cada consola.

Experimentem, eu tive um bom resultado ao fazer uma antena  de 5/8.

Um abraço


----------



## CarlosH (25 Fev 2011 às 06:16)

Já agora e para quem tb dificuldades na recepção nas *estações na  frequência dos 433Mhz*.

*Para uma antena linear de 1 onda completa ---69,26 cm
Para uma antena linear de 5/8 ----------- -----43,27  "
Para uma antena linear de 1/2 -----------------34,61  "
Para uma antena linear de 1/4 -----------------17,30  "*

Divirtam-se e tenham todos bom sucesso.

Um abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Fev 2011 às 13:51)

Eu não disse algures que o Mestre das antenas andava por aqui


----------



## CarlosH (1 Mar 2011 às 22:35)

Mas que é feito da rapaziada  das PCE's?????

Esta estação é uma máquina e o pessoal nem tem duvidas, pelo que se vê, nem duvidas existem.

Um abraço 

 Passei por aki


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

CarlosH disse:


> Mas que é feito da rapaziada  das PCE's?????
> Esta estação é uma máquina e o pessoal nem tem duvidas, pelo que se vê, nem duvidas existem.
> Um abraço
> Passei por aki



Não há duvidas...está tudo satisfeito


----------



## CarlosH (13 Mar 2011 às 16:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não há duvidas...está tudo satisfeito



Realmente não tenho duvidas de que a malta das PCE's, estão tudos satisfeitos, e com esta estação a bulir como devem de ser, não há quem tenha algo a dizer.:

Um abraço a quem por aki passar.



:

cheers:


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Mar 2011 às 20:31)

A PCE está esgotada!!!

http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

será que é da greve dos camionistas que o pessoal mandou  vir antecipadamente montes de estações de espanha?


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Mar 2011 às 21:57)

c.bernardino disse:


> A PCE está esgotada!!!
> 
> http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html
> 
> será que é da greve dos camionistas que o pessoal mandou  vir antecipadamente montes de estações de espanha?




Não, é mesmo por ser bem boa e isso nota-se no feedback dos donos, em Portugal aumentaram bastante
Tambem já ouvi falar, numa nova geração com UV
Isto é como os Ferraris tens que encomendar com muita antecedência


----------



## CarlosH (15 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não, é mesmo por ser bem boa e isso nota-se no feedback dos donos, em Portugal aumentaram bastante
> Tambem já ouvi falar, numa nova geração com UV
> Isto é como os Ferraris tens que encomendar com muita antecedência



Eu bem disse que esta EM é uma máquina!!!!!!!!! e alguem tem duvidas ?


----------



## CarlosH (11 Abr 2011 às 15:53)

Continuo com a minha!

A EM.  PCE - 20  é uma boa estação, para um aprendiz como eu, axo que está a funcionar tal como eu precisava, mais tb não é necessário.

Uma abraço a quem por aki passar


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Abr 2011 às 22:09)

CarlosH disse:


> Continuo com a minha!
> 
> A EM.  PCE - 20  é uma boa estação, para um aprendiz como eu, axo que está a funcionar tal como eu precisava, mais tb não é necessário.
> 
> Uma abraço a quem por aki passar



Aprendiz isso já era


----------



## oraitecamonyes (11 Abr 2011 às 23:54)

viva malta,

a vossa estação parece-me bem interessante em termos de funcionalidades/preço. Em principio será a q vou comprar. 
Só tenho pena que tenha de estar ligada por USB a um PC para poder enviar os dados para a net... não há bela sem senão


----------



## oraitecamonyes (14 Abr 2011 às 23:39)

Aproveito para tirar uma dúvida:
-Esta estação grava alguma quantidade de dados ou só é possível guardar registos quando ligada ao PC? se sim qual o tamanho da memória?

obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2011 às 17:15)

oraitecamonyes disse:


> Aproveito para tirar uma dúvida:
> -Esta estação grava alguma quantidade de dados ou só é possível guardar registos quando ligada ao PC? se sim qual o tamanho da memória?
> 
> obrigado



Sem PC ligado, ou seja na consola, grava a cada 30 minutos e uma media de 4000 registos, deve de dar para uns 3meses


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

4000 registos/30 min = 133,(3) dias = ~4.4 meses


----------



## ijv (15 Abr 2011 às 20:12)

Ola 
Hoje chegou a minha EM, Como podem ver na imagem, não ta escrito PCE, mas penso ser igual a uma PCE.
Espero Me dar bem com EM. Já agora peço aos mais entendidos se realmente esta EM é igual a PCE, caso não seja que digam que apago o post.
http://img864.imageshack.us/i/imagefo.jpg/


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2011 às 21:19)

Isso é PCE ou igual, mas tem painel solar? a nova versão tem-so


----------



## ijv (15 Abr 2011 às 21:39)

Esta nao tem painel solar


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Abr 2011 às 23:12)

ijv disse:


> Esta nao tem painel solar



As novas versões, tem painel solar...por acaso na minha até está desligado...portanto não faz muita falta


----------



## ijv (15 Abr 2011 às 23:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> As novas versões, tem painel solar...por acaso na minha até está desligado...portanto não faz muita falta



Sou capaz de arranjar um painel solar para colocar la, vou deixar assim uns tempos e depois logo se ve se ponho o painel solar ou não.

Ja agora, Alguém com esta EM, fez o RS, para colocar nesta EM ou nao é necessário?
Ja agora alguem pode ajudar como cologar dados online?
Obrigado


----------



## CarlosH (12 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

ijv disse:


> Sou capaz de arranjar um painel solar para colocar la, vou deixar assim uns tempos e depois logo se ve se ponho o painel solar ou não.
> 
> Ja agora, Alguém com esta EM, fez o RS, para colocar nesta EM ou nao é necessário?
> Ja agora alguem pode ajudar como cologar dados online?
> Obrigado



Ola boas 

Venho tarde mas o que tive mesmo de fazer foi colocar um RSm penso que o que vem não é lá muito eficaz devido a ser muito pequeno.
Quanto ao auxilio para colocar dados na net o nosso amigo Filipe Cunha é o prof. ele é que explica bem como colocar dados na net. e no wunderground.

um abraço


----------



## lsalvador (13 Mai 2011 às 17:31)

ijv disse:


> Ola
> Hoje chegou a minha EM, Como podem ver na imagem, não ta escrito PCE, mas penso ser igual a uma PCE.
> Espero Me dar bem com EM. Já agora peço aos mais entendidos se realmente esta EM é igual a PCE, caso não seja que digam que apago o post.
> http://img864.imageshack.us/i/imagefo.jpg/



Estas estações ja existiam muito antes das PCE's, a origem das PCE's são estas Watson.


----------



## ijv (13 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Ate agora estou muito satisfeito com a minha Watson. Ainda Estou a contruir o RS, ja esta quase pronto so que nao tenho tido muito tempo para o comcluir


----------



## FranciscoAlex (27 Jun 2011 às 17:01)

Acabei agora de encomendar a minha PCE 
Mais uma a juntar à comunidade


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jun 2011 às 17:10)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Acabei agora de encomendar a minha PCE
> Mais uma a juntar à comunidade



Boa  agora é fazer um RS em condições


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Jul 2011 às 16:52)

Amanhã irei buscar a minha PCE ao correios  finalmente já chegou


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Jul 2011 às 17:25)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Amanhã irei buscar a minha PCE ao correios  finalmente já chegou



Compraste onde? Para vir pelos correios não foi pela PCE-Espanha....presumo


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Jul 2011 às 17:40)

filipe cunha disse:


> Compraste onde? Para vir pelos correios não foi pela PCE-Espanha....presumo



Comprei pela PCE- Ibérica que é de Espanha claro, hoje recebi um vale da DHL para levantar a estação nos correios Quando realizei a encomenda escolhi a opção em que dizia Anti-reembolsável

Afinal a DHL vem entregar a estação à minha porta, espero ser desta que a recebo


----------



## rse (29 Jul 2011 às 04:27)

Pois é caros amigos,

depois de 4 meses num mastro provisório colocado na varanda a aguardar que as obras da fachada/telhado fossem executadas, chegou a altura de hastear a minha PCE num mastro no topo do edifício.

Para isso comprei um tubo de inox de 22mm com 2.5m (6 EUR) e montei o equipamento nele sem necessitar dos usar os tubos originais. Fica uma instalação simples, "limpa" e barata. Usei 4 fixações (3 na parede da chaminé com braçadeiras ajustáveis e varão roscado para obter distancia à parede, e uma braçadeira de inox de fecho rápido na laje superior) (3 EUR).

Quanto à localização, apesar de morar num prédio, tenho bastante sorte. Por um lado como moro no último andar até agora não tive problemas com a recepção do sinal, por outro a chaminé e o mastro colocam a PCE num nível que tem 360° sem obstáculos (todos os edifícios nas redondezas ficam cerca de 2-3 metros mais abaixo). 

Infelizmente ainda só tirei uma fotografia com o telemóvel, fica no entanto a montagem efectuada:





Próximos passos, não necessariamente por esta ordem:
1. fazer um RS caseiro;
2. colocar uma camera;
3. organizar os cabos (talvez passando-os pelo interior do tubo);
4. estabilizar o pluviómetro;
5. estabilizar o mastro.

Algumas considerações:
1. em fase de estudo. Em principio optarei por uma instalação com pratos de plástico, possivelmente com uma ventoinha alimentada a energia solar

2. por causa da vista 360° decidi instalar um camera no mastro. Optei por uma Foscam FI8918W (com portes pagos ficou em 53EUR). Esta camera tem a vantagem de se poder aceder remotamente (via wifi) e controlar remotamente a orientacao pan/tilt (horizontal: 300° & vertical 120°) . Para a adaptar ao exterior terei de arranjar uma "dome" de exterior (já tenho uma debaixo de olho por 30-40EUR, mas primeiro quero experimentar a camera e confirmar as dimensões)
Possivelmente vou-me deparar com problemas de condensação mas ainda e cedo para dizer

3. em principio passarei os cabos que vão para o topo por dentro do próprio mastro, evito assim a sua exposição ao sol e intempérie. No entanto ainda não sei como vou resolver a questão da alimentação da camera - painel solar não dá pois a camera debita até 2A a 5v
--- Sugestões ?

4. embora tenha colocado o pluviómetro o mais abaixo possível para evitar as vibrações do mastro, as rajadas das últimas semanas (20-30 knots) foram suficientes para fazer o pluviómetro abanar no seu braço de apoio. As superfícies laterais fazem de vela e levam a que o sensor conte pluviosidade.
--- Alguém sofre do mesmo? Conseguiram contornar este problema?

5. as últimas nortadas não pareceram fazer vibrar o mastro, no entanto receio que a colocação da camera vá criar mais superfície que venha e o mastro venha a vibrar. Estava a considerar colocar um anel no topo do mastro e 3-4 espias com esticadores
--- É uma boa solução ou há alternativas melhores?

Gostaria que partilhassem os vossos comentários/sugestões e experiência para melhorar esta montagem

um obrigado e um abraço
RSE


----------



## dmorgado (19 Jul 2015 às 09:13)

Ainda tens a estação PCE?


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Boas pessoal,
vou precisar da vossa ajuda... há muito que a estação que alimenta a Meteo Quinta do Conde deixou de funcionar correctamente. Hoje finalmente decidi abrir o transmissor e... a placa está em muito mau estado.
No entanto, o sensor com pilha acende luz mas nao transmite nada para a central.
Aos mais entendidos, que fio vermelho é este e onde liga para pode-lo soldar?
Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

Esses fios são os da antena DCF, mas isso está mesmo em mau estado.


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

Digam-me uma coisa se souberem ontem tirei aquela capa que cobre o painel solar que vem aparafusada e que se encontra por cima do radation shield de origem que cobre o anenometro, o que me dizem disso? avaria com a chuva assim, é que tenho obtido mais energia nas pilhas ( deve alimentar as mesmas ) e a estação até parece transmitir os dados mais rápido....o que me dizem é aconselhável ou volto a colocar a protecção
obrigado desde já quem me possa responder


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

É provável que a chuva danifique a célula solar porque a proteção protege os circuitos que estão por baixo da película que tem depois. Quanto à qualidade da transmissão, umas boas pilhas, de lítio se for possível, resolverão isso, e já nem seria preciso usar a célula solar.


----------

